# Noddy pocket hole question



## chris_d (20 Oct 2009)

Apologies to the pocket hole gurus for the following stupid question:

When using a pocket hole jig (eg Kreg R3), does the material thickness setting guarantee that the tip of the self tapping screw will not penetrate the adjoining work piece by more than its thickness? To clarify, I'm thinking of buying an R3 jig to join two pieces of 18mm stock perpendicularly, eg the joint formed when a shelf meets a vertical support, and hence want to ensure that the screw doesn't pierce the outer face of the support.

Here is a picture to explain:







I hope this question makes sense.

Cheers,
C


----------



## wizer (20 Oct 2009)

Hi Noddy 

No there's no guarantee but the only error can come from the user. i.e if you set the collar wrong, if you set the projection wrong, if you use the wrong screw, screw too far (with too much torque) or a combination of them all.

But I've fixed 18mm to 18mm, as you suggest, with no problems at all. Good bit of kit, used in the right circumstances IMO.


----------



## chris_d (20 Oct 2009)

Thank you very much for your advice Wizer. I'll practice on some scrap before using it on the work piece.

Thanks,
Noddy


----------

